# Small Commercial Roof Repair



## theHisO

9'x12' flat metal roof leaking and wondering what is the best way to repair?


----------



## Jsp404

Caulk Topcoat and mesh will work well.


----------



## miamiroofingcorp

There is one way to repair the metal roof leaking i.e fix the holes from outside is to patch them up with a roofing cement rated for use with metal.


----------



## RoofPro

The repair method comes down to how long you expect the repair to last. Roof cement might get you a year. A coating system could last a few years to a decade depending on what you use. Attaching ridged insulation and a membrane roof could get you 30 years.


----------



## IslaWright

Coating system is the way to go. I would first check with the owners regarding the price. It is advisable to get some roof repair quotes for different options in order to vaoid doing a lot more work then they are wiling to pay.


----------



## Fred steam ice dam

If you have not done a repair like this I would be very careful on the warranty customer is expecting on a roof you are practicing on. You should stick to what you know, now if you know the person personally or it's your building then by all means fix it.


----------



## FlatRoofExpert

*how to coat a metal roof like yours*

I suggest power wash, let it dry (very dry) put masking tape over all the joints and then embed mesh into silicone over the joints then coat the whole thing with silicone (check out EternaKote, sold by Sherwin Williams, 50 year warranty). Touch up any mesh showing, don't leave tenting or fish mouths.

should give decades of service

good luck


----------



## roofking1

It’s not a difficult job, you can do it yourself following these steps:

*After establishing exactly where the leak is on the metal roof and how large it is, you need to discover what type of metal the roof is made from. You’ll need to match this in order for the metal patch you create to join on properly.

*Use the all purpose cleaner on the area around the leak. This will take off the dirt so your patch can adhere fully without coming off later. When you’ve done that, use a wire brush on the area to clean more deeply all remove any last vestiges of dirt.

*Your metal patch needs to be 2 inches larger in all directions that the leaking area. Having cut it, making sure it’s square, take your tin snips and cut in diagonally at each corner, making the cut about ½ inch in length. This will make it easier to fold the edges of the patch.
Now, with the pliers, fold over all the edges and press them down so they’re firm against the rest of the patch. Take your sandpaper and rub the edges you’ve just folder. They need to be brighter than the rest of the metal on the patch.

*Apply a bead of flux both to the edge of the patch, where you’ve just sandpapered it, and also where the patch will lay on the flat metal roof. Now lay the patch in place and weight it down. A heavy stone is good for this.
Heat up the soldering iron and apply it where the patch meets the roof. Have your solder there, so the heat melts the solder and forms a bond between the roof and the patch. Go all the way around the patch, being sure that you don’t leave any spaces, no matter how small. Remove the stone.

*Cut 2 more metal patches, both of them bigger than the patch you’ve just soldered in place. To apply them, first put roofing cement on the area so it covers the same area as the patch you’ve just cut. Put the first of the new metal patches in place, pressing it down firmly so every part of it sticks.
Once you’ve done that, apply more roofing cement on top and stick the second patch on top of the first. Weigh it down, using the stone once more. After they’ve had a chance to dry, complete the job by coating with one final layer of roofing cement and your leak will be fixed.


----------



## [email protected]

theHisO said:


> 9'x12' flat metal best outer banks roofing companies and wondering what is the best way to repair?


Hello,
In order to repair a blister, a commercial roofer in CT will slice it open down the middle, soak up any water if present, spread a thick coating of roof cement on the bottom edges of the blister, and then seal those edges and nail it shut with galvanized roofing nails.

If you have a wooden shake roof, we will closely inspect it for damaged shakes. If any damaged shakes are encountered, then new ones will have to be inserted in their place. We will also inspect flashing joints around chimneys or vent pipes, as well as any open roof valleys. In each section, we will take the appropriate measures to prevent future leaks from occurring.

In addition, we’ll make sure to inspect all of your home’s gutters and downspouts. Gutters that haven’t been maintained can cause basement leaks, leakage around the outskirts of your roof, and ultimately, a foundation that may not settle correctly, which leads to a very high repair cost.


----------



## roofing2000

*Flat Roof Repair – Options, Costs and Repair*

* If your roof is fairly new – call the roofing company that installed your roof and have them fix it.

* If it is an older roof, or the original installer will not fix it for some reason, you have three options:

1. Fix the roof yourself

2. Have a roof repair performed by a roofing contractor specializing in flat roofs

3. Or if your roof is near the end of its life, it is best to replace it rather than throwing any more money away on repairing it.

* To prevent more damages to your roof, the interior of your home, or the inventory and the equipment of your business, it is a good idea to put up a tarp on your roof, until you choose a course of action – either fixing it yourself or choosing a roofing contractor to repair or replace it.

* Estimate the real cost to a repair flat roof. Learn what is involved, what the hidden costs and fees are, and why we consider flat roof repair to be “sunk cost”. This comparison will help you decide if it is time to finally replace your flat roof, or if repair is a feasible option.



If You Want More Information So Visit This Site Roofing In Perth Wa


----------



## Integrityroofers

You didn't clear that your roof new or old. But I suggest you get touch with a roofing company who can take care of all the things.They can serve you with the help of advance technology.Roofing always demands to be perfect and flawless. Otherwise, it can lead to dire consequences. So, why take a risk?


----------



## housekeeper

Fixing metal rood is a bit tricky sometimes, but it also depends on long you expect the repair to last. However, for fixing this current issue, the way to go is by blocking the leaking holes from outside using roofing cement. 

I had such a problem with my old house, I couldn't fix it my self as I didn't have the required tools  I called a company that's recommended by my mate called Wilco Plumbing, they provided me with online quote, and next day they fixed the problem in 2 hours. They are based in Australia, I'm sure they can help you, here is their website: www.wilcoplumbing.com.au


----------



## epdmroof

Liquid EPDM rubber was applied over a 20,000 sq ft existing epdm rubber roof. Approximately 100 ( 5 gallon pails) were used on this project. With this one coat system customer saved over $27,000 vs other sealant systems.
*Watch this: *


----------



## atlroofman

Clean laps, apply metal etch primer 6 in wide at laps, embed 4 in wide closed cell fabric in heavy coat of solvent based elastomeric on all laps.
Then 2 heavy top coats over fabric.


----------

